# Where'd you get your turf from?



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Morning all,

I'm looking to return a slated area of my garden back to turf (it's a small garden and the previous owners spent 6 months a year in portugal so the "lawn area" was replaced with slate and stones).

I've done the prep and I'm letting it all settle for about 6 weeks but I will then be turfing it.

My question is - where would you buy your turf from (I'm specifically after Shade Tolerant stuff)? I've seen there are a lot of online suppliers, have any of you used one that you'd recommend? Failing that, where would you go prior the online suppliers existing?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

www.turfman.co.uk is one I can recommend, he's local to me so I went and had a look first.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

If you need shade tolerant don't turf, get yourself a good shade tolerant seed. Go on a site called wwwpitchcare and pick one out. A 20kg bag will do a massive area and will last for years in a dry garage. Shouldn't cost more than£80:thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I moved into a new December 2015, in May 2016 I put turf down from these guys http://www.turfland.co.uk and it was very good quality.

They do sell shade tolerant stuff too if you need it.

I bought the Lawna turf.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Cheers chaps.


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

When i did mine last year B&Q! actually a great price for the quality. (was an offer at the time i think)
Otherwise i have bothered builders merchants into a decent price


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

That's interesting to hear that you negotiated the price - I thought you just had to take it at face value for that sort of thing.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

You REALLY REALLY don't need to buy turf, just buy lawn seed. I've saved a couple of clients of mine £££'s. The smaller the area the easier it is to grow from seed because you will be able to water it in a jiffy.

The only thing is you will have to keep off the area for a while which I know is not ideal if you have kids and pets.

EDIT: Seriously, don't be put off by the idea of growing it from scratch, I grow things for a living, I can help you and tell you exactly how to do it, stop pests, sort weeds and the like. The bigger the area the more money you will save, plus you will have the satisfaction of knowing you grew it yourself.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

As always the prep is key. I turfed the garden of my new-build last year (10m x 9m).

Mine was rotavated, at that point I removed piles of sticks and larger stones. Give it a good rake over to break soil up. I topped mine off with some graded topsoil before laying, which I hated doing.

Glad to see someone putting turf down, these days people seem to be mostly digging it up and flagging.

When finding a turf supplier, I just googled 'turf North Yorkshire' and google brought suppliers up on map. Finding a local one, you may save on delivery or be able to collect if you're after a small amount.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

I used a brand called Rowlan that I bought from a local turf company. Good quality and price. Got a quote from the supplier for £300 to lay the lawn (no prep!) so decided to tackle it myself. Took about 1.5hrs to cover 5x4m.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

ollienoclue said:


> You REALLY REALLY don't need to buy turf, just buy lawn seed. I've saved a couple of clients of mine £££'s. The smaller the area the easier it is to grow from seed because you will be able to water it in a jiffy.
> 
> The only thing is you will have to keep off the area for a while which I know is not ideal if you have kids and pets.
> 
> EDIT: Seriously, don't be put off by the idea of growing it from scratch, I grow things for a living, I can help you and tell you exactly how to do it, stop pests, sort weeds and the like. The bigger the area the more money you will save, plus you will have the satisfaction of knowing you grew it yourself.


Would really appreciate some help with refreshing my my lawn. It's now got weed and patches of moss (or something like that) not too mention all the lose soil where worms dig up.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Clyde said:


> Would really appreciate some help with refreshing my my lawn. It's now got weed and patches of moss (or something like that) not too mention all the lose soil where worms dig up.


Howdy.

Can you take a picture of the weeds fairly close up and I'll tell you what they are and how to get rid. The sales of lawn type products to home owners is becoming restricted mostly to glyphosate these days which is a total herbicide and so no good at all on a lawn.

Worms you won't be able to do much about short of using a particular fungicide. Pitchcare, lawn and turf companies are likely to have some of it lying around so it might be worth ringing them as you will need a professional to apply it anyway. People employed by golf courses to maintain greens might also be a handy source of advice and materials.

To kill moss you can apply either straight ferrous sulphate granules or use a combined fertiliser product which includes it. Most serious specialist garden centres will have it available, follow the advice on the packaging, it normally works very well.

You will find the moss dies and goes black and dry looking, after which you can rake it out and then over sow it with fresh grass seed.

The worms, moss and weeds may require repeat applications, to sort a problem totally so don't be disheartened if it doesn't work 100% first time.

I could go into more detail but I am not supposed to encourage people to go buying everything under the sun as technically only professional users should be able to buy pesticides of any kind.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Will get some pictures on the weekend when it's light, thanks


----------



## madmax172 (Mar 22, 2016)

Mother-Goose said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I'm looking to return a slated area of my garden back to turf (it's a small garden and the previous owners spent 6 months a year in portugal so the "lawn area" was replaced with slate and stones).
> 
> ...


As already mentioned, Rolawn is decent turf and will stand as good a chance of flourishing as any. Their website also gives some tips to keep it looking good. Another good source of products and info is 'Lawnsmith', you can google his website which includes a monthly update on things to do. I have also used Pitchcare and have found the prices and service good.
In short, like detailing your car, there is no wonder product to keep it looking amazing forever (other than artificial grass!) so light, drainage, feed and cut little and often works for most people.


----------



## madmax172 (Mar 22, 2016)

Clyde said:


> Would really appreciate some help with refreshing my my lawn. It's now got weed and patches of moss (or something like that) not too mention all the lose soil where worms dig up.


Worms mean its healthy(ish)! Stay off it when wet or frosty and start to feed/cut when it starts to grow. Weedol/Verdone is all that is necessary and so easy, again when its warmer and if you are really keen to reduce the moss and reduce the worm casts now, use a light dilution of Iron sulphate applied via a sprayer (another thread was discussing a 7l hose lock which would be ideal, depending on your lawn size). Hope that helps.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Getting turf or seed is easy, but depends on where you are and how local you want it. For grass seed I use http://thegrassseedstore.co.uk/ but if I want turf I use someone local-ish called Sykes http://www.sykeslawnturf.co.uk/


----------

